# Problems With Using Everlast Dark Paper...how Do I Get Around This!



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I really only bought the Everlast dark inkjet transfer paper for 1 design i had in mind so can't say whether i would have the same problem with any other designs. 

I am currently printing a black and white square image. Everything is fine once the paper is printed and peeled off the backing paper. However, after heating, when i remove the protective paper covering the everlast paper from the heat it seems to peel/flake away very minimal parts only around the edges of the image and leave parts of the black print more of a purple colour and not black...I am removing the overlay protective paper as soon the t shirt is heated (not cold peel). 

The image i'm printing has very small black/white squares around the edges of the main image on the inside and it only seems to be some of these little black squares that flake and turn a purple colour. The main image inside is perfect and not affected at all! When removing the protective paper from the heated t shirt you can feel it slightly pulling onto the edges more than the centre part of image! Why is this...Is this something i might experience when using colour images as i havn't yet had to print a culour image with this paper? All help greatly appreciated.


Also what is the length of time for heating jet pro softstretch inkjet paper? is it 30 sec. I have forgotten!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave, how long are you pressing the Everlast, what pressurem and at what temp?

Either one of those are off, or it is possible you have some of the bad batch of Everlast. There have been numerous complaints on the forum about Ironall Dark, which is the same exact paper as Everlast. I believe flaking and pulling off were some of the complaints, but I read them with one eye closed bc that is the paper I use. lol. Anyway, while it's no joke, please let me know the time, temp, pressure and we'll see if its something that can be fixed up.

The color changing will likely be a different cause. Can you tell me what printer you use to print the image. Is it an Epson? Sometimes Epson's with Durabrite ink will have a printed image experience 'color shifting' under the heat of the press. The image looks perfect printed, but upon finishing pressing, the colors have 'shifted'.... please let me know what printer you have.... we'll see if anything can be fixed up there.

Jetprosofstretch presses at 375 * F for 30 seconds. You got it, right. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi kelly, many thanks for the reply...the temp setting i use and the length of time for pressing Everlast Dark transfers is exaxtly as the instructions state!

I have only tried printing 1 image as this was all i needed the paper for so i havn't tried different colours etc. The image i require is black and white and like i said in the previous post, has a border around the edge with little black and white squares...the main picture is within this border. This presses perfect if a little dark to what the original picture was like. The main problem lies with the little squares where some of the black squares seem to have a flaked like effect and look purple rather than the original black colour...the best way to describe it is some of the squares have a distressed/worn like effect. great if i wantedf this effect but i dont in this case!

Secondly i have only noticed the instructions say to wash cold and inside out! However if i am selling these t-shirts most people wash at 40 degrees! Can these be washed at this temperature or will this destroy the image! It is impossible to tell buyers how to wash these unless i inlude washing instructions which is almost impossible...

can both the Jetwear Pro and Everlast be washed like normal t shirts...i really hope so otherwise this is going to be a major problem!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

daveym said:


> Hi kelly, many thanks for the reply...the temp setting i use and the length of time for pressing Everlast Dark transfers is exaxtly as the instructions state!


 
I press Ironall Dark at 365* for 3-15 seconds. Lou/Badalou has said he presses this paper at 375* for 6 seconds. Both of us get great results, but Lou has pressed ALOT of this stuff, and I am switching to his temp and time, because I also use jetprosofstretch paper, and JPSS presses at 375*, so I won't have to change my temp anymore. 

So, if you haven't tried that temp and time, this may work for you, too. 



> I have only tried printing 1 image as this was all i needed the paper for so i havn't tried different colours etc. The image i require is black and white and like i said in the previous post, has a border around the edge with little black and white squares...the main picture is within this border. This presses perfect if a little dark to what the original picture was like. The main problem lies with the little squares where some of the black squares seem to have a flaked like effect and look purple rather than the original black colour...the best way to describe it is some of the squares have a distressed/worn like effect. great if i wantedf this effect but i dont in this case!


What printer did you use to print this image?




> Secondly i have only noticed the instructions say to wash cold and inside out! However if i am selling these t-shirts most people wash at 40 degrees! Can these be washed at this temperature or will this destroy the image! It is impossible to tell buyers how to wash these unless i inlude washing instructions which is almost impossible...
> 
> can both the Jetwear Pro and Everlast be washed like normal t shirts...i really hope so otherwise this is going to be a major problem!


Yes, most papers have to be washed according to the instructions given with the paper. 

I insert a small ticket type of thing in with each shirt that gives the wash instructions. 

Note: I use Jetprosofstretch and I wash it against instructions on purpose, bc I think the customer will. Here is a thread to a few shirts I wash in warm water, with bleach, and dry hot: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html#post282700

I have never used Jetwear Pro paper. I like JPSS (jetprosofstretch) too much. 


Ironall dk (everlast) - I've washed this against wash instructions and had good luck. But, it is best to wash in cold. 

This is a bit of the issue with inkjet heat transfer work. It's possible the limitations of it may mean it isn't the right product for you.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

when you say you include a 'ticket thing' do you sow it into the t shirt or attach it someway to the shirt! the thing is i was going to place a sticker onto the outer packaging of the t shirt to warn of washing instructions for the Everlast Dark paper prints. However people forget over time and they might not even be the one washing the garment so really i wanted something placed into the t-shirt but this is really time consuming and someting i can't myself do and would have to pass onto someone else! 

To be honest i suppose i could get around with warning people about the Everlast Dark tees, but you say you have tried and tested the Jetwear Soft stretch....is this ok to go into the wash at hot temp ie 40 degrees?

By the way my printer is a top end ink jet printer: HP design Jet 100. The print comes out great. Im so impressed with the finish but just hope that these keep when washed as the last thing i want is people coming back to me saying the print has faded!


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

one further point to my post above...is it wise to leave a small white border around the image on the Everlast Dark? Or is it ok to cut as close to the edge as possible?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

daveym said:


> when you say you include a 'ticket thing' do you sow it into the t shirt or attach it someway to the shirt! the thing is i was going to place a sticker onto the outer packaging of the t shirt to warn of washing instructions for the Everlast Dark paper prints.


No, I ship my products for the most part, and I slide the instructions just inside the neck. I print it on heavycard stock to give it some presence and durability, using the Epson so the ink does not run when near water, in case they keep them near the laundry (I do), and the last line advises if the garment is a gift, please forward these instructions so the user will get the most enjoyment of their new garment. 




> However people forget over time and they might not even be the one washing the garment so really i wanted something placed into the t-shirt but this is really time consuming and someting i can't myself do and would have to pass onto someone else!


I know, it would be nice to heat press the wash instructions inside the garment, but as you say, that would be time consuming. 




> .... but you say you have tried and tested the Jetwear Soft stretch....


JetWear and Jetprosofstretch (aka-JPSS) are two different papers. I love Jetprosofstretch, but have not used JetWear. 



> is this ok to go into the wash at hot temp ie 40 degrees?


I only know about the JPSS. The link above shows the pictures. 



> By the way my printer is a top end ink jet printer: HP design Jet 100. The print comes out great. Im so impressed with the finish but just hope that these keep when washed as the last thing i want is people coming back to me saying the print has faded!


Sometimes with an HP, only the black is pigment and the colors are dye. I have heard color shifting (like black to purple) can happen when black is a composite black (made up of multiple colors.) Since your image is blank and white, I am wondering if pulling the other colors back in printer settings will produce a more "pure" black and eliminate the color shift. I am only thinking out loud here. I think it would be wise to search your printer on the forum to find out if others have had color shifting. HP printers are very hard to evaluate bc we always find the information on the ink is very vague. I hope this helps some.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

i did my first ever test wash today for the Everlast Dark paper and i went against the washing instructions simply because standard t shirts are usully washed at between 30-40 degrees, and not cold water washed as the transfer paper states. 

The result was poor with some fading in places and definitely not something i would be happy my customers having. My main concern is warning people that it has to be washed only in cold water! But how many times have other people washed your t shirts! Surely they aren't going to know unless being told & im just worried that these will end up being washed at the wrong temp and destroying the design!

The last thing i want is to sell these then face customers coming back complaining!

Has anyone on here washed the Everlast Dark against the washing instructions and got any good results. I hear many people say the Jetpro soft stretch can be washed against instructions and results are still great! Why isn't this the same for the Everlast! i look forward to some replies...


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

I can confirm I have used IronAll Darks from 2 different vendors and have not been a happy camper, I have followed the instructions to the T and whereas the printed design is ok the wash results are not good, they are faded after one wash and I am following the instructions of the vendor. It is very fustrating and not to mention wasted money. There was mention of a bad batch but I thought going through a different supplier would have been different, but same problem. I have used AlphaGold for Darks which is much better but after about 3 to 4 washes starts to fade slightly.
Somebody needs to address the issue of the bad batches. Fact or Rumour?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What I have noticed after washing Ironall for dark a few times is the color is actually rubbing off not fading but the opaque material is wearing off ther for the print looks faded. My wife washes the shirts inside out in cooled water and dry in medium heat. Both the inkjet and laser versions showed the same wear.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

the sad thing is...with light coloured t-shirt transfer paper i have experienced a gradual progression from the paper that was out a few years ago...each paper that has come out and been better than the last and it has lead to the best paper i have so far experiended...Jet-Pro Sof Stretch.

However this really can't be said for the Dark transfer paper! Nothing seems to have moved on. I imported this paper from the States as we don't have vendors for this paper in the UK. It cost a small fotune and i only purchased afer reading a couple of posts and people were raving about have good the paper was...when ringing Coastal Supplies they also said it was fantastic paper!

However i have no faith in it after my test wash! I cannot afford to sell this to my customers and get a bad name...

The fact that there was a bad batch is neither here nor there! I really am an unhappy customer! Do Coastal take back the paper and can i get a refund as i bought a pack of 50 papers and i think i may have only used 10 papers so far!!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know it doesn't help you cost wise, but thanks for posting your results. Yu just saved others money by warning them . Good luck. .... JB


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

I intend to post a pic to Coastal's rep who was kind enough to follow up on my order via phone, however I too need a refund because this is my second loss using this paper and in as much as I like doing business with Coastal I really need some sort of satisfaction. The issue of a bad batch has to be an issue because they cannot continue selling a product that is not doing what it is suppose to and I would like others who are having a similar issue to speak out, not trying to create any issues but maybe they just need to know something is wrong with a particular batch.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

Deighton...when did you purchase your paper. I just checked and mine was purchased on the 13th April. 

Even if it was a bad batch i wouldn't ever purchase this again. Getting a bad batch of something might not always be a problem but in the business we are in a company shouldn't be making mistakes by selling 'bad batches'.

How can we be sure this won't happen again! Also we can't keep doing test washed when this shouldn't be our problem! If i hadn't of done my test wash i would have printed up 50+ t shirts and had them sold....then i wuould of had all my customers come back to complain + also wasted a heap of money on the wasted t shirts + the main issue is getting a bad reutation...and for what...a bad batch of paper that doesn't live up to it's name. I'm seriously un happy! I'm also supriesed since i bought this paper on the response it got from a few members on these forums! This is definitely not industry stnadard paper and i'm contacting 'Coastal' today!


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Dave, I purchased mine on June 3rd and I certainly agree with you 100%. Will contact Coastal likewise and see if they will send me some JPSS in place of the IronAll.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

daveym said:


> i did my first ever test wash today for the Everlast Dark paper and i went against the washing instructions simply because standard t shirts are usully washed at between 30-40 degrees, and not cold water washed as the transfer paper states.
> 
> The result was poor with some fading in places and definitely not something i would be happy my customers having.


Dave, even if you switch to Alpha Gold for darks, you must confirm you are using pigment inks in your printer, and that ALL are pigment, not just the Black. No paper will do well in a wash test with dye ink, only the JPSS passes that test.

If you are using JPSS with your printer and getting good wash tests, that is because JPSS can hold dye ink. 

So, while I agree you seem to have gotten some bad batch paper, in the future, if you switch to Alpha Gold like others, and you get fading, please realize it could be your ink. Until you confirm what it is, you may waste alot of money, thinking papers are bad. 

No one is having troubles with Alpha Gold, so if you buy that and have troubles, likely your ink is not working.

I HAVE used Ironall Dark with an Epson c88+ that uses pigment ink, washed against instructions and had great results. My paper was bought at the end of December 2007. 

I can tell you I won't be buying another batch of papers until I hear the problem is solved. Instead, I've purchased a vinyl cutter and that is how I will sell dark shirts.

Check your ink out, I know it's not easy with HP, a few of us have tried to verify inks in a few printers, and one owner who was positive she had all pigments came away confused by thinking only the black was pigment. She used JPSS, so her results were still fabulous, but Other Papers will not hold up. Best regards, Dave. Cheers, Kelly 



> Has anyone on here washed the Everlast Dark against the washing instructions and got any good results. I hear many people say the Jetpro soft stretch can be washed against instructions and results are still great! Why isn't this the same for the Everlast! i look forward to some replies...


Because JPSS seems to hold dye ink with excellent results and other papers just aren't up to that level yet. All other papers require pigment ink for great results.

For a suggestion, why not go to a local printer supply shop, bring a piece of your Everlast, and ask someone to print a sample of pigment ink onto that paper for you. Tell them you are considering purchasing a pigment ink printer, but first need to press a test shirt to be sure it works. Most likely, they will print it to get the sale. 

Go home, press your Everlast and pigment ink transfer onto your ruined tee shirt from this test, and re-wash it. First time, wash according to instructions so you can see the product as it was intended to be seen.

Next time, go against wash instructions so you can see the product as your customer will likely see it.

Good luck, Dave. If you do this, will you let us know how it goes? It may be a mute point if it's bad paper, but at some point, I am hoping, good paper should hit the streets again. Thanks.


----------

